# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Which is the Best ProHormone?? Rate from personal experience.

## BGIZZLE8629

Im thinking about doing a prohormone cycle bc im trying to pack on some serious size/mass. ive already done (2) juice cycles (1st was total screw up bc didnt know wat i was doing) and i the gear had 2 be bunk bs for my second one. Anyways i wana know which of these prohormones is the best

1) Epistane
2) H-Drol
3) M-Drol
4) Original H-D
5) Methyl DX-3
6) Testanate-50
7) Tren -X
8) Mass Tabs
9) Phera-Bol
10) 11-Oxo
11) Oxevol
12) Superdrol NG
13) Methyl E
14) Havoc
15) Testadrol

I know thats a long list but anybody who has had experience with one or more of these products would be a great help in letting me know ur results and side effects if any... Ive wasted so much money on supplements from gnc and wat not and i just wana find a product that will give me some of the gains that i am looking for. Thanks. MUCH APPRECIATED. 
Stats = 21yrs old. 170lbs. 6'. 13% b/f. lifting around 3yrs (used to b fat, then got skinny, tryin 2 bulk up a lil bit but would like LEAN mass more than anything)

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Ive only ran superdrol and phera phlex. I prefer superdrol. 

superdrol sides can be a bitch though compared to phera phlex, but the results i loved...and they r nice dry gains. up a solid 13lbs, and bench up 40lbs in 1 month is pretty cool

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

what kind of sides are we talking here?? like equivalent to d-bol or something? damn. those are crazy results for 1 month. wat results did u get from the phera plex?? thanks

----------


## bcaasdirty

eeee SEARCH!

this should get u started  :Big Grin: 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ght=prohormone
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ght=prohormone
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ght=prohormone
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ght=prohormone
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ght=prohormone
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ght=prohormone
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ght=prohormone

o and SD FTW!

----------


## nyjetsfan86

i <3 superdrol as well

----------


## RANA

I did 2 cycles of PP and enjoyed the results

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> what kind of sides are we talking here?? like equivalent to d-bol or something? damn. those are crazy results for 1 month. wat results did u get from the phera plex?? thanks



sides...first time on SD, got a nosebleed (bloodpressure)....back pumps can be nasty...uuummm, headaches (bloodpressure)...and my liver was all jacked....but it all soons goes away with running the proper supporting supps.

phera phlex, i gained about 8lbs, but the gains seemed "wet", as compared to SD's dry gains. my strength went up just about the same as with SD.....and as far as PP goes, way less sides than SD...no nosebleeds, back pumps....


tforegot to add...as far was weight gain, alot depends on diet....with a solid bulker, you could gain a good 15-20lbs on SD or PP

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> eeee SEARCH!
> 
> this should get u started 
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ght=prohormone
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ght=prohormone
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ght=prohormone
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ght=prohormone
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ght=prohormone
> ...



thanks for the links... idk wat ftw means tho???

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> sides...first time on SD, got a nosebleed (bloodpressure)....back pumps can be nasty...uuummm, headaches (bloodpressure)...and my liver was all jacked....but it all soons goes away with running the proper supporting supps.
> 
> phera phlex, i gained about 8lbs, but the gains seemed "wet", as compared to SD's dry gains. my strength went up just about the same as with SD.....and as far as PP goes, way less sides than SD...no nosebleeds, back pumps....
> 
> 
> tforegot to add...as far was weight gain, alot depends on diet....with a solid bulker, you could gain a good 15-20lbs on SD or PP


so just nosebleeds + head/back aches for you?? no acne/gyno/hair loss or anthing like that?? i am prone to mpb so im a lil scared to mess w my hormones wat-so-ever anymore..... those are definitely good gains off of sd tho.. did u get those sides b4 u started supplementing w/ hawthorne, rr, ect. and then they went away??


Also, so wat is the BEST sd clone out now??? Methyl DX3? M-Drol? Reg. Oxevol (not oxevol-12)?? Idk which one to buy. Thanks for your help everybody.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

i mean are these clones even worth giving a try?? they are like $25-60 while i found a source w/ the REAL THING but for $150.... do these clones even compare to the real thing or wat?? 

i can get the real PP for around $60 as well..... wat should i do guys?

----------


## bulldawg_28

Did you have any libido issues on PP? Which in your opinion was more suppressive of the two?




> sides...first time on SD, got a nosebleed (bloodpressure)....back pumps can be nasty...uuummm, headaches (bloodpressure)...and my liver was all jacked....but it all soons goes away with running the proper supporting supps.
> 
> phera phlex, i gained about 8lbs, but the gains seemed "wet", as compared to SD's dry gains. my strength went up just about the same as with SD.....and as far as PP goes, way less sides than SD...no nosebleeds, back pumps....
> 
> 
> tforegot to add...as far was weight gain, alot depends on diet....with a solid bulker, you could gain a good 15-20lbs on SD or PP

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

the only EXACT CLONES i can find for SD is "oxevol" and "torque"... "mass tabs" also greatly resembles sd w the addition of "-1-ene-" in between androstane and 3-one.... other than that all of the other "clones" just vaguely resemble the chemical structure of REAL SD. The next closest is Powerdrol which is missing the "hydroxy" chain in the chemical structure. Im not exactly sure wat mass tabs and powerdrol are actually missing/adding actually means so idk where to take that one.....

So w that said.. i should definitely stick w oxevol, torque, or mass tabs. Right?? Thanks again.

----------


## bcaasdirty

> thanks for the links... idk wat ftw means tho???


for the win!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

ha ok.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> Did you have any libido issues on PP? Which in your opinion was more suppressive of the two?



with PP, i had slight libido problems...but SD shuts you down hard...couldnt get my shit back until 3rd week of PCT lol


a great PCT to run for both SD and PP is:
wk1-4:clomid 105mg/105mg/70mg/70mg
wk1-4:aromasin 25mg/25mg/25mg/25mg
wk1-4:myogenx 6 caps ED

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> so just nosebleeds + head/back aches for you?? no acne/gyno/hair loss or anthing like that?? i am prone to mpb so im a lil scared to mess w my hormones wat-so-ever anymore..... those are definitely good gains off of sd tho.. did u get those sides b4 u started supplementing w/ hawthorne, rr, ect. and then they went away??
> 
> 
> Also, so wat is the BEST sd clone out now??? Methyl DX3? M-Drol? Reg. Oxevol (not oxevol-12)?? Idk which one to buy. Thanks for your help everybody.



my first sd cycle, got gyno, but it was due to my very poorly done PCT.
my friend ran M-Drol and had very similar gains to my good sd cycle.
but ev1 is different.....

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

Alright. thanks bigsexxy. so you think that i should try the m-drol or stick w/ the EXACT same compound as SD (torque/oxevol)?? bump for other opinions as well

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> Alright. thanks bigsexxy. so you think that i should try the m-drol or stick w/ the EXACT same compound as SD (torque/oxevol)?? bump for other opinions as well



i would get the same exact compound if you can.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

alrite cool.... ill probably get the oxevol then bc its hella cheaper. but so u didnt get any acne or mpb sides while on SD??

----------


## Sepsis

its between m1t and sd. i have done both. m1t helped me gain 2 more pounds than sd did in a month but m1t made my hair start falling out in the shower so i wouldnt do that sshit again. sd is great. no hair loss at all and the only side i had besides a slight loss of libido was a central nervous system overload. i liked to work out so much on that stuff that i would stay in the gym for hours to the point where i would have to sleep in the car afterwards just so i get enough strength to drive home. the gains were good (from 198-209lbs) and dry. strength gains were also nice. in fact i liked sd so much that i stocked up on the original anabolic xtreme SD so i have a few bottles left if i ever decided to jump on again.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> alrite cool.... ill probably get the oxevol then bc its hella cheaper. but so u didnt get any acne or mpb sides while on SD??


my acne was pretty normal during the cycle. but i did break out during pct  :0icon Pissedoff: 

but it was nothing outrageous..and i have mild acne btw

----------


## will_work

i used to love M-1-T

----------


## ToTheBuckeT21

yea m1t was good shit

----------


## ginkobulloba

The only ones I ever took were 1-ad and Methyl-d. The 1-ad I made good gains on and kept them. The methyl-d was expensive and useless. My lipid profile was royally fvcked too.

----------


## ToTheBuckeT21

not to jack the thread but whats the dif between Phera-bol and P-plex? other then like $4..

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> its between m1t and sd. i have done both. m1t helped me gain 2 more pounds than sd did in a month but m1t made my hair start falling out in the shower so i wouldnt do that sshit again. sd is great. no hair loss at all and the only side i had besides a slight loss of libido was a central nervous system overload. i liked to work out so much on that stuff that i would stay in the gym for hours to the point where i would have to sleep in the car afterwards just so i get enough strength to drive home. the gains were good (from 198-209lbs) and dry. strength gains were also nice. in fact i liked sd so much that i stocked up on the original anabolic xtreme SD so i have a few bottles left if i ever decided to jump on again.


hell yea, smart thinkin bout stockin up! wat kind of pct did u run?? ive read that clomid and aromasin are the only things needed and NOT to use Nolva.... i have clomid/nolva/proviron /arimidex on hand but no aromasin. wat kind of pct would you guys suggest i run w/the substances i have?? 

good 2 know about the hair loss as well... if sd is bad in any way for MPB ill prolly stay away from it all together. thanks again everybody.

----------


## wukillabee

I would have to say testanate 50 hands down if your looking for great mass and strength gains. its Finigenx/Superdrol/Halodrol all in one pill. just one bottle would b a 4 week cycle, save some money too. I gained a solid 12 pounds after p.c.t. with this. just take some liver supps while on and off cycle.

----------


## Mogamedogz

the best shit I ever took was AST 19-nor Andro 3 stacked with this stuff called Syntrax. 

My gains were sick. That stuff is long gone though. I used it back in the day. Like 2001. 

M1t never did anything for me by itself. But I stacked it once with 1-ad/4-ad transdermal, and I blew up like a Hulk.

----------


## wukillabee

testanate 50 is a stack in one pill. great gains with no harsh side effects. I'm goin hit this up again in december to bulk up in the winter months. stayin natural rite now, let my body build the test for awhile. just came off of IBold 200 stacked with Furzadrol for an 8 week cycle. great for lean muscle mass with some fat loss.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> I would have to say testanate 50 hands down if your looking for great mass and strength gains. its Finigenx/Superdrol/Halodrol all in one pill. just one bottle would b a 4 week cycle, save some money too. I gained a solid 12 pounds after p.c.t. with this. just take some liver supps while on and off cycle.


alrite thanks for letting me know about the testanate... wat kind of sides did u encounter while on it?

----------


## wukillabee

> alrite thanks for letting me know about the testanate... wat kind of sides did u encounter while on it?


none really. some aggression, less libido but the outcme was well worth it. great product not too many people know about.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> none really. some aggression, less libido but the outcme was well worth it. great product not too many people know about.


cool cool. so wat kind of dosage did u use and wat was your pct??

----------


## wukillabee

real simple, 60 caps come in a bottle. I go to the gym first thing when I wake up so first dose 30 minutes before the gym. since its methyl, take the second dose like 5 or six hours later. just two pills a day is all u need. simple prohormone p.c.t. is all u need. I love the reduce XT and inhibit-E combo. also a good liver cleanse while on and off cycle.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> real simple, 60 caps come in a bottle. I go to the gym first thing when I wake up so first dose 30 minutes before the gym. since its methyl, take the second dose like 5 or six hours later. just two pills a day is all u need. simple prohormone p.c.t. is all u need. I love the reduce XT and inhibit-E combo. also a good liver cleanse while on and off cycle.


Reduce XT and Inhibit-E? No nolva clomid or aromasin ?? hmmm is it that easy?? u didnt get gyno or anthing w/ that protocol? i will definitely b using a liver detoxifier... i dont hit the gym until like 10 @ night so would i take one sometime in the afternoon and right b4 the gym or wat do u think?? thanks man. appreciate it.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> Reduce XT and Inhibit-E? No nolva clomid or aromasin?? hmmm is it that easy?? u didnt get gyno or anthing w/ that protocol? i will definitely b using a liver detoxifier... i dont hit the gym until like 10 @ night so would i take one sometime in the afternoon and right b4 the gym or wat do u think?? thanks man. appreciate it.



dont use that otc pct crap. just get clomid and aromasin . better safe than sorry trust me. my shit ass otc pct is what got me gyno.  :0icon Pissedoff:  


and that testanate stuff..idk man..3 toxic orals into 1? doesnt sound good. u will get just as good results with superdrol alone

----------


## wukillabee

> Reduce XT and Inhibit-E? No nolva clomid or aromasin?? hmmm is it that easy?? u didnt get gyno or anthing w/ that protocol? i will definitely b using a liver detoxifier... i dont hit the gym until like 10 @ night so would i take one sometime in the afternoon and right b4 the gym or wat do u think?? thanks man. appreciate it.


For me, I've never had gyno problems with prohormones. I have always used OTC P.C.T. products with no problems and still keeping my gains. You could always use something stronger than OTC products for P.C.T., depends on how prone you are to gyno type problems. Other than that, for me i had no gyno or serious sides with Testanate-50 and used just Novedex XT, Creatine, Liver Detox, and of course the basics, protein, BCAA, Vitamins, etc. Testanate-50 or any other type of prohormone if there is one stronger than Testanate-50 will never give you testicular shutdown like real AAS so i've never had to use something like clomid or aromasin . But its your choice, it is also better to be safe than sorry.

----------


## wukillabee

> dont use that otc pct crap. just get clomid and aromasin . better safe than sorry trust me. my shit ass otc pct is what got me gyno.  
> 
> 
> and that testanate stuff..idk man..3 toxic orals into 1? doesnt sound good. u will get just as good results with superdrol alone


sorry to hear u got gyno. I don't see how you can say superdrol alone that is usually dosed at 20-25 mg a pill would give u the same results as Testanate-50 dosed at 50 mg of Fini,Halo, and SD. common sense there would tell u Testanate-50 is clearly a stronger product by at least 25 mg per serving. I'm pretty sure the fini is not methyl, only the SD and Halo. Yes a toxic product but that can always be avoided with proper blood work, liver supps, and p.c.t.

----------


## wukillabee

for the dosing, just take one pill with lunch and the second with ur pre-workout whey shake 30-45 min. before ur evening workout. I'm taking leviathan right now with my p.c.t. and I notice it working nicely. it helps bring up ur natural test level and burns fat at the same time. great product to take with p.c.t.

----------


## wukillabee

or u can take ur first pill with breakfast. either way, the supp is methyl so it will stay in ur system as long as u take it twice a day at least 5 hrs apart. take no more than two pills a day. ull feel it by the end of the first week and probably peak by end of week 2. its a strong fast acting prohormone, ull love it. not too bad of a price either considering trying to buy 2 or more prohormones a la carte and then stacking them. 1 bottle will last u a 4 week cycle.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> sorry to hear u got gyno. I don't see how you can say superdrol alone that is usually dosed at 20-25 mg a pill would give u the same results as Testanate-50 dosed at 50 mg of Fini,Halo, and SD. common sense there would tell u Testanate-50 is clearly a stronger product by at least 25 mg per serving. I'm pretty sure the fini is not methyl, only the SD and Halo. Yes a toxic product but that can always be avoided with proper blood work, liver supps, and p.c.t.



when you start stacking up toxic orals...especially with these "pro steroids ", the risks far outweigh the results, just ask anyone on here, that knows what their talking about, and im sure a cycle of SD alone would be their choice....MORE DOES NOT MEAN BETTER!!...30mg of SD is all you need

and how will proper bloodwork stop the toxicity? and also, PCT doesnt help detoxifiy the toxic compunds. and u also forgot to metion the BP supps and cholesterol supps,,,and prostate
it appears u dont know alot of what yr talking about, no offense or anything

lol man, wheres Kbiz, Bryan, Giants at? and all u other reliable supps guys??  :Chairshot:

----------


## wukillabee

> when you start stacking up toxic orals...especially with these "pro steroids ", the risks far outweigh the results, just ask anyone on here, that knows what their talking about, and im sure a cycle of SD alone would be their choice....MORE DOES NOT MEAN BETTER!!...30mg of SD is all you need
> 
> and how will proper bloodwork stop the toxicity? and also, PCT doesnt help detoxifiy the toxic compunds. and u also forgot to metion the BP supps and cholesterol supps,,,and prostate
> it appears u dont know alot of what yr talking about, no offense or anything
> 
> lol man, wheres Kbiz, Bryan, Giants at? and all u other reliable supps guys??


Of course blood work won't stop toxicity but it will give you an idea of how your body is reacting to the supp. Also the liver detox is just that, to help detox and cleanse your liver after and while the methyl products are going through. I'm no expert, just telling you my experience with the product, everyone's body is different and will produce different results, i.e. more prone to sides than others.

----------


## midnight777

question for wukillabee 
looking for a stack in nov... i just came off hemadrol and propadrol stack .. currently in pct inhibit-e,reduce xt, hypertest. is Testanate 50 that good. I have read that it is pretty hard on you, may be dangerous?

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

just read the friggn sticky at the top lol

 :7up:

----------


## wukillabee

> question for wukillabee 
> looking for a stack in nov... i just came off hemadrol and propadrol stack .. currently in pct inhibit-e,reduce xt, hypertest. is Testanate 50 that good. I have read that it is pretty hard on you, may be dangerous?


well yeah its hard on you, its the strongest prohormone mix in one pill I know of. depends on how u react to prohormones. do u get bad sides with prohormones? I guess I'm one of the lucky few or testanate-50 isn't that harsh if u take the right steps to protect urself. any prohormone can be harsh and some more than others, I.e. SD. all I know is I took this product and got great results taking OTC products with P.C.T. and creatine.

----------


## bcaasdirty

stop calln em PROHORMONEs...they're STEROIDS in every sense of the word!

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> stop calln em PROHORMONEs...they're STEROIDS in every sense of the word!



lol thank you!
finally someone has come haha

"pro-steroids "

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

haha this is crazy.... well its looking like im gona chicken out on the testanate and just stick w/ the "TORQUE" (SD). idk it just sounds too dangerous. + i have never used a prohormone/prosteroid so i wouldnt want my first cycle to be the strongest prosteroid compound out there. also, i think that i developed slight gyno from puberty so idk if OTC products would b good for my PCT at all... ill probably just stick w the Torque. seems safer. thanks for all of your advice/suggestions wukillabee. maybe ill end up using Testanate-50 sometime in the future. who knows

----------


## wukillabee

> haha this is crazy.... well its looking like im gona chicken out on the testanate and just stick w/ the "TORQUE" (SD). idk it just sounds too dangerous. + i have never used a prohormone/prosteroid so i wouldnt want my first cycle to be the strongest prosteroid compound out there. also, i think that i developed slight gyno from puberty so idk if OTC products would b good for my PCT at all... ill probably just stick w the Torque. seems safer. thanks for all of your advice/suggestions wukillabee. maybe ill end up using Testanate-50 sometime in the future. who knows


oh wow, I didn't know this was ur first time taking a prohormone or what some like to call steroids . if that's the case u should look for prohormones that are not methyl like IBold and Furzadrol. there are others that aren't methyl but I just came off of this stack and got great lean mass gains and lost some fat. I know prohormones are very potent but I wouldn't put them in the same category as AAS. how could one put SD in the same category as D-Bol or even Test 400 etc.? but for sure look more into non methyl prohormones for your first couple of cycles. if u have pre-existing gyno problems then definitly take a stronger P.C.T. like clomid and aromasin . no OTC P.C.T. will really help too much with gyno especially if ur prone to getting it.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> oh wow, I didn't know this was ur first time taking a prohormone or what some like to call steroids. if that's the case u should look for prohormones that are not methyl like IBold and Furzadrol. there are others that aren't methyl but I just came off of this stack and got great lean mass gains and lost some fat. I know prohormones are very potent but I wouldn't put them in the same category as AAS. how could one put SD in the same category as D-Bol or even Test 400 etc.? but for sure look more into non methyl prohormones for your first couple of cycles. if u have pre-existing gyno problems then definitly take a stronger P.C.T. like clomid and aromasin. no OTC P.C.T. will really help too much with gyno especially if ur prone to getting it.



alright. thanks for the info. do you know of any other non-methyl prohormones??

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

bump

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

okay

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> okay



lol just run superdrol bro

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

haha. u rite. thats wat im gonna do... f*** it

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> haha. u rite. thats wat im gonna do... f*** it



as far as supporting supps.

get Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support.

Its a powder that basically has all you need. I would personally add a couple more things in, but that cycle support is good, cheap stuff.

----------


## SwiftMove83

the powder cycle support is nasty, i tried it once...get the life support pills instead (take 2 am and 2 in the pm). It covers what you need for support.

bcaasdirty responded "nasty is an understatement LOL"

just to let you know. Its not like a bad chocolate flavor..its just different, but bad. :AaSport19:

----------


## bcaasdirty

> the powder cycle support is nasty, i tried it once...get the life support pills instead (take 2 am and 2 in the pm). It covers what you need for support.
> 
> bcaasdirty responded "nasty is an understatement LOL"
> 
> just to let you know. Its not like a bad chocolate flavor..its just different, but bad.


which one did u try?

i tried their peanutbutter...omg straight VOMIT  :Frown: 

supposedly theyve bettered the flavoring BUT i havent tried it!

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Life Support..same shit, and only have to down 4 pills...instead of powdered dog shit

cool

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

i looked up the life support.. looks really good and it also looks like it already has everything that i need. wat else would i need to get to accompany the life support while on cycle??

----------


## SwiftMove83

i tried the chocolate....umm..omg..dont remind me of it  :Frown:

----------


## SwiftMove83

and oh yeah, the life support pills look much much better and easier to take than a bunch of seperate pills all the time. I would definately go that route.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> and oh yeah, the life support pills look much much better and easier to take than a bunch of seperate pills all the time. I would definately go that route.


yea thats wat i was thinkin... idk y i would have 2 take any additional supporting supps bc the life support has pretty much everything in it already.

----------


## Olympus21

go to the gym first thing when I wake up so first dose 30 minutes before the gym. since its methyl, take the second dose like 5 or six hours later. just two pills a day is all u need. simple prohormone p.c.t. is all u need.

Regards

Olympus

____
dossier surendettement

----------


## tmarm22

> Im thinking about doing a prohormone cycle bc im trying to pack on some serious size/mass. ive already done (2) juice cycles (1st was total screw up bc didnt know wat i was doing) and i the gear had 2 be bunk bs for my second one. Anyways i wana know which of these prohormones is the best
> 
> 1) Epistane
> 2) H-Drol
> 3) M-Drol
> 4) Original H-D
> 5) Methyl DX-3
> 6) Testanate-50
> 7) Tren -X
> ...


dude, spawn worked out really well for me and since its gone idk what to go for on another cycle  :Frown:  someone please help me, maybe recommend something more potent or relatively the same..

----------

